# Exotic and amazing places in Europe



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

So many places in Europe, but which ones are the best??? Post pictures of which place(s) you like and think are the best in Europe. It could be anything!! It could even be a rusted up building!! So post away!! I will go first. One place I think is incredible and amazing would be Corfu Greece

































So what's yours?


----------



## meisl123 (Oct 22, 2011)

Monaco!!! Beautiful and extraordinary!!


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

This thread is wrong placed  Its should be here The Urban Tourist


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks for the tip Mike!! Next time I will put a post like this there!


----------



## meisl123 (Oct 22, 2011)

eusimcity4 said:


> So many places in Europe, but which ones are the best??? Post pictures of which place(s) you like and think are the best in Europe. It could be anything!! It could even be a rusted up building!! So post away!! I will go first. One place I think is incredible and amazing would be Corfu Greece
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!! Corfu looks extrordinary!!! How is it there??? Was it fun?!?


----------



## meisl123 (Oct 22, 2011)

Plus, I want to submit some Pictures of my other favorite place which is......Prague Czech Republic!!


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Prague is indeed a beautiful city!! 










Looks exactly like obarusel Germany!


----------



## alyers (Nov 30, 2011)

rague is indeed a beautiful city!!


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Costa Azahar; spain (near Valencia and Castellon)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*My other favorite is Rovinj. Photo's by me*


Rovinj and the Sea by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


Parking 2 by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for sharing your wonderful photos eusimcity4..:cheers:


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

your welcome!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Caltanissetta , Sicily*


::::Giovedì Santo: Caltanissetta, le Vare, i Nisseni:::: por walterlocascio, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Lake Bracciano , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/219570_364093200333605_477204456_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Como , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/329203_362521383824120_1765761776_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Porto Venere , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/202809_361453303930928_1262263499_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Spello , Italy*










https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/548037_10151169484847249_46433876_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Napoli , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/576902_10151163069162249_1967850443_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Capri , Italy*










https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/557458_10151157503302249_1573445949_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Vietri , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/553806_10151150539682249_718188421_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Alghero , Italy*


Escala del Cabirol por pala.daniele, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Polignano , Italy*


Polignano a Mare_15 por Allibito, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sardegna , Italy*


Is Puligi de Nie - Cala Mariolu [EXPLORE] por Ogliastra, no Flickr


Cala Mariolu por Marsy Photography, no Flickr


Cala Mariolu por Marsy Photography, no Flickr


Cala Mariolu por asibiri, no Flickr


Cala Mariolu 360 Panorama por Chris Haigh, no Flickr


Cala Mariolu por cao.valentina, no Flickr


Cala Mariolu por CarloAlessio77, no Flickr


Cala Mariolu por robertovecchio2, no Flickr


Cala Mariolu por Elired, no Flickr


Cala Mariolu por Carmine Filomena, no Flickr


Cala Mariolu por francygallus, no Flickr


cala mariolu por francygallus, no Flickr


Arriving in Cala Mariolu por vasile23, no Flickr


Cala Mariolu - Sardinia por Marsy Photography, no Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Lefkada Island , Greece*










http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc19/athenian82/Grecko-Lefkada-grecko-Lefkada-Porto.jpg


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Italy was always my favorite country! And WONDERFUL pics 

*Lisboa, Portugal*


Lisboa - Vista do Elevador de Sta. Justa (I) by ana_cranberry, on Flickr


Lisboa by Ariadna Bach, on Flickr


Lisboa by Sergio Santos Pereira, on Flickr


Noche-Día de Reyes Magos by Pilar Azaña, on Flickr


Lake of fire by pedro vidigal, on Flickr


forgotten by pedro vidigal, on Flickr


After by antonioVi (Antonio Vidigal), on Flickr


Belem Tower At Sunrise - (HDR Lisbon, Portugal) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Greece*










http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/4207/playasengrecia.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Menorca , Spain*










http://www.gophoto.it/view.php?i=http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7108/7622400506_54c56407e1_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Tropea , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7246/6964460750_16b78c0a8a_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Torino , Italy*

*Reggia di Venaria Reale*, UNESCO World Heritage (Residences of the Royal House of Savoy), Internal/External Architectures and Gardens - from 1658 - *Amedeo di Castellamonte*, *Michelangelo Garove* and *Filippo Juvarra*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/hen-magonza/5809989972/ photo by HEN-Magonza on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/giardinidellareggia/3347325692/in/photostream photo by I Giardini della Reggia di Venaria on Flickr


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/buonaventura42/4528645802/ photo by Buonaventura's & Carla's on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rockycom/5755391765/ photo by RockyCom2010 on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6212369102/ photo by Jan Voorhaar on Flickr


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/hen-magonza/5810813105/ photo by HEN-Magonza on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marolancet/6066442880/ photo by Marolancet on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/giardinidellareggia/3332738269/in/photostream photo by I Giardini della Reggia di Venaria on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/giardinidellareggia/3332737441/in/photostream photo by I Giardini della Reggia di Venaria on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/giardinidellareggia/3333571350/in/photostream photo by I Giardini della Reggia di Venaria on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/giardinidellareggia/3333568924/in/photostream photo by I Giardini della Reggia di Venaria on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*San Vito Lo Capo , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7025/6443951025_6186ee4aa0_z_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Venezia , Italy*


Venice - A Beautful City in the Frame!  by antonychammond, on Flickr


venezia 7 by nonsodove, on Flickr


View from Campanile di San Marco by halfdreaming*, on Flickr


Campanile shadow by halfdreaming*, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Reggio Calabria , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7273/7154237642_a3fc8399ae_b_d.jpg


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Marsielle, France*


marseille by M. ALbeloushi, on Flickr


marseille by M. ALbeloushi, on Flickr


Bike cathedral by M. ALbeloushi, on Flickr


marseille by M. ALbeloushi, on Flickr


marseille by M. ALbeloushi, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Nice, France*


Nice, la prom -3 by Top a Nice, on Flickr


Vieux Nice by B℮n, on Flickr


Nice - France by morganwillis86, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Bol, Croaita*


Let we take a rest for a moment )) Croatia :Zlaty Rat by Bea Kotecka *Come back  *, on Flickr


----------



## Maksimtectonikman (Aug 13, 2009)

one of the most impressive naturalistic place in appennini mountains italy there are so commons this valley http://maps.google.com/ the pian grande

http://maps.google.com/
and the biggest one campo imperatore


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

great photos specially those of Italy and of course, the beautiful, powdery beaches.


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

^^ 

*Ibiza*


Es Vedra Hdr - Ibiza 2008 Eivissa by Joseeivissa, on Flickr


Killing me softly with this pics - Pimplore Nº 100 by Joseeivissa, on Flickr


----------

